# Degree certificate attestation for Dubai/UAE visa in India?



## niraj79

Hi,

I have a job offer from a real estate firm in UAE. They have given me family status and my wife and infant child would join me there after 2-3 months of my arrival in DUBAI. Please advise me on the procedure for 
1. Attestation of documents. Is it safe to give it to a local agent? How much should I pay for it? My wife would be working there so should I get her documents /certificates attested?
2. How much time does it take for attesting the documents?
3. Is it safe tot ravel to UAE and work there on a visit visa initially.

Please revert with genuine answers. I need them asap. Kindly treat this as very important.


----------



## Pink Fairie

If your wife is coming then I would advice you get your marriage certificate attested too. Regarding your wifes certs it depends, does she have a degree? If so id get it attested too. I had all my certificates attested prior you arrival as waiting for them to be attested while in uae can be time consuming! If you are omb a visit visa then you will have to exit and re enter every 30 days until your residency has been approved which at min 200dh poet head can prove costly in the long run. It all takes time, dont expect anything to be completed with any urgency. a lot of people work on a visit visa if they are contracted to a firm, dont know how legal it is tho! just make sure you have something to prove you are waiting for your visa and labour card to be processed. Good luck


----------



## Pink Fairie

Apologies for appauling spellings! The joys of predictive text!!


----------



## nm62

niraj79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a job offer from a real estate firm in UAE. They have given me family status and my wife and infant child would join me there after 2-3 months of my arrival in DUBAI. Please advise me on the procedure for
> 1. Attestation of documents. Is it safe to give it to a local agent? How much should I pay for it? My wife would be working there so should I get her documents /certificates attested?
> 2. How much time does it take for attesting the documents?
> 3. Is it safe tot ravel to UAE and work there on a visit visa initially.
> 
> Please revert with genuine answers. I need them asap. Kindly treat this as very important.



If you are still in India...
why not do half of the work yourself or pay it to local agent in india in Rupees...

Your degree needs to get attested from University, 
ministry of higher education of the state, 
UAE embassy (Delhi)

Then in UAE it is a 5 minutes work with ministry of foreign Affairs in Dubai (bur Dubai)...


If you wife is coming again get the marriage certificate attested.
Children birth certificate should be attested...
School transfer certificate should be attested too...


----------



## BedouGirl

If you are not eligible for a visa on arrival, you would have to arrange a visit visa (I guess your company would). This would be valid for thirty days and then you would have to exit for thirty days. I would ask your new company what they want you to do. It is not legal to work on a visit visa, but people do do it.


----------



## nm62

BedouGirl said:


> If you are not eligible for a visa on arrival, you would have to arrange a visit visa (I guess your company would). This would be valid for thirty days and then you would have to exit for thirty days. I would ask your new company what they want you to do. It is not legal to work on a visit visa, but people do do it.



Just read this in (i think khaleej times) 
people on visit visa should get temporary work permit from ministry of labour... unfortunately no one cares about this law


----------



## BedouGirl

The temporary work permit is great but most companies don't want to pay for it and you can't arrange it yourself but, again, you could ask your company. If your wife is coming, you would probably sponsor her and her visa cannot be arranged till your visa process is complete (same for your children, if you have any). Your HR department should be advising you on all this. They will have done this many times and have a particular way of organising everything.


----------



## connectajay100

nm62 said:


> If you are still in India...
> why not do half of the work yourself or pay it to local agent in india in Rupees...
> 
> Your degree needs to get attested from University,
> ministry of higher education of the state,
> UAE embassy (Delhi)
> 
> Then in UAE it is a 5 minutes work with ministry of foreign Affairs in Dubai (bur Dubai)...
> 
> 
> If you wife is coming again get the marriage certificate attested.
> Children birth certificate should be attested...
> School transfer certificate should be attested too...


Is marriage certificate attestation required even if you have wife's name in your passport and your name in her passport.
Also can you help on which all departments need to attest the marriage, birth and school transfer certificate


----------



## zainashi

nm62 said:


> If you are still in India...
> why not do half of the work yourself or pay it to local agent in india in Rupees...
> 
> Your degree needs to get attested from University,
> ministry of higher education of the state,
> UAE embassy (Delhi)
> 
> Then in UAE it is a 5 minutes work with ministry of foreign Affairs in Dubai (bur Dubai)...
> 
> 
> If you wife is coming again get the marriage certificate attested.
> Children birth certificate should be attested...
> School transfer certificate should be attested too...


Is the process for Attesting an Educational Degree in India for UAE is still the same?


----------



## rsinner

zainashi said:


> Is the process for Attesting an Educational Degree in India for UAE is still the same?


Yes. Or pay some money to an agency who get it done in about a week's time. I found it easier that way than getting it done myself. Cost was about 700 Dhs if I remember correctly.
Royal Rose Document Clearing in Dubai | 6, Bulbul Apts, Opposite Sunrise Super Market, Karama, Dubai - Online Yellow Pages UAE

Other typing centers do it as well.


----------



## Rakan

I was looking for the same service (I'm establishing a company in Dubai, which requires attested degrees) and called around, found a company called Leads that handles attestations. I went with them because the lady on the other end actually knew all the agencies in the US that I needed to send my documents to, which was reassuring. You can also Google search and find a bunch of other ones around AD/Dubai that'll do the same service. They quoted 1300 AED for the whole thing (for both my undergrad and grad degrees) and said it would take 22 working days max. Fingers crossed it'll work!


----------



## Bklyn

Rakan said:


> I was looking for the same service (I'm establishing a company in Dubai, which requires attested degrees) and called around, found a company called Leads that handles attestations. I went with them because the lady on the other end actually knew all the agencies in the US that I needed to send my documents to, which was reassuring. You can also Google search and find a bunch of other ones around AD/Dubai that'll do the same service. They quoted 1300 AED for the whole thing (for both my undergrad and grad degrees) and said it would take 22 working days max. Fingers crossed it'll work!


22 days seems like a long time. I hope it works out for you. I plan on doing the paperwork while I am still in the US. Just go to US Dept of State website and fill out form DS-4194 $8 fee per document not per page. I hope this info helps someone.

Bklyn


----------



## piluooo

Am taking up employment in Dubai and me and my wife would start residing there soon.

Our son is pursuing higher education back here in India, and would be visiting us at Dubai during vacations, about few times a year. A single stay of his may not go beyond 80 days.

For enabling our son to visit us freely at Dubai, what visa would be required?

Veterans / moderators may please respond.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunnydelhi

__





UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation


Since its establishment on December 2nd , 1971, the United Arab Emirates has embraced the principles of peaceful coexistence, mutual respect and non-interference in other countries' internal affairs as cornerstones of the country's foreign policy.




www.mofaic.gov.ae




i think this is a great place to start for all VISA queries


----------

